# Nipissing Drug Store - North Bay Ontario druggist bottle



## RCO (Apr 23, 2018)

it was the annual Toronto bottle show this weekend and there was actually a fair number of druggist bottles there and not just ones from Toronto . seems to be the only place I see these types of bottles for sale . 


 came across one from North Bay Ontario that was reasonably priced due to it having a minor crack on the back corner but seems to be in otherwise good condition , have lots of soda bottles from north bay but never really came across any druggists even though there appears to be a few of them 


its for " the Nipissing drug store " A G Rorabeck Phm B , North Bay Ontario 

marking on bottom says      w. t. co  a  U.S.A   


found this online

The Nipissing Drug Store    [h=2]Description area[/h]   [h=3]History[/h]The Nipissing Drug Store was a pharmacy located in North Bay, Ontario. Arthur Cecil Rorabeck opened the Nipissing Drug Store in 1895 on Main Street in North Bay. Following Rorabeck's death in 1932, the business was bought by Reg Harris in 1933 and ... »renamed the Harris Drug Store.

https://www.archeion.ca/nipissing-drug-store


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2018)

I wish I was able to get to that Toronto show, haven't been to one since the Longueuil show but it's a bit far for me.  I'd like to be able to get some more druggist bottles.


----------



## RCO (Apr 23, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I wish I was able to get to that Toronto show, haven't been to one since the Longueuil show but it's a bit far for me.  I'd like to be able to get some more druggist bottles.



there is an Ottawa show this weekend , never been to it as its too far . assume some of the dealers are the same anyways 

there was actually a lot of interesting stuff at the Toronto show and reasonably priced too , although was some crazy prices especially on acl milk jugs and ginger beer bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah those ACL milk bottles and ginger beers in Ontario are always priced incredibly high.  Canadian ACL milk collectors are a serious bunch.  I haven't got a single ACL milk from Ontario and only a couple from BC.  

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it to the Ottawa show or not this year, I'm in Montreal now.  I'll see if I can get away this weekend.  Last couple shows it hasn't been that great for bottles, I always get a few I want but it seems like the proportion of bottles to other unrelated antiques is progressively shrinking, and the shrinking number of local bottles has been getting to the point where I'm noticing less and less of a difference between the Ottawa show and the Longueuil show.


----------

